# AMF RoadMaster Jr Bottom Bracket Bearings + Rear Fender Reflector



## Old Man Wolf (May 21, 2013)

Hey Guys!
If anybody has them...
... I'd like to buy a set of Bottom Bracket Bearings
AND a Rear Fender Reflector for an AMF RoadMaster Jr ???!!!














Please email me directly at  OldToyTrains@aol.com  with photos
of your parts and price needed???

*** P.S. Sorry Guys - I don't see a Serial Number ANYWHERE on this bike!
Not on the Head Tube, Seat Post Frame Tube, Bottom Bracket OR the Rear Drop-outs!!!

Thanks & Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will,


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jun 2, 2013)

*Any Help Or Leads Appreciated!!!*

Hello!
We're STILL looking for the Bottom Bracket Bearings AND Reflector for my little AMF RoadMaster Jr.!!!

This was my first bike and it still sits in a corner of the livingroom for me to look at and smile...
... so I'd still like to fix it's couple small problems!!!

Here's a recent "fun pic" we took of me & the bike now...





Any & All Help OR Leads Appreciated!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Sep 12, 2013)

*Still Need These!*

Hey Guys!

We still need these for my little bike...
... so ANY & ALL Leads Greatly Appreciated!!!

OldToyTrains@aol.com or PM here through site???

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------

